# FDA announcement of pet food withdrawn from market due to aflatoxin health risk.



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Midwestern Pet Foods Voluntarily Recalls Pet Food Recall for Aflatoxin Health Risk


This recall has been completed and FDA has terminated this recall.




www.fda.gov





I don't know if anyone here is feeding their pets Sportmix - you should check this announcement out,


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yikes. 28 suspected deaths. It sounds like something went very wrong with their sourcing and testing. I hope no other manufacturers are sourcing from the same suppliers. 

At least it sounds like they weren't using shared manufacturing facilities, as was the situation during the 2007 melamine contamination recalls. (We lost my husband's bestest furry pal to renal failure from the contamination, and we're still bitter.)


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I remember that melamine contamination. That was despicable So sad you lost a Pet to that scam.

aflatoxin points to improper storage. It used to be a problem with peanuts in some parts of the world before they realized the danger and made changes.

I hope no one has a pet sickened or lost from this.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone feeding commercial dog food can sign up with Dog Food Advisor to receive food recall notices. I don't feed SportMix but received notice of the recall days ago....You can also check the past recall history for any food you are feeding.....Dog Food Guide is another site that lets you check food recall history.....


----------



## e-bsmith (Nov 19, 2020)

Thank you for the information.


----------

